# Aberdeen AS meet?



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Was out to see Frank, local AS rep, tonight at his unit. He's just moved into a new unit, plenty room for all the goodies, and plenty room inside to work in. 

Anyways, he suggested that he could have an 'open night' meet, have demo's, have a car in for folk to try different stuff on, and maybe even get some goodies to giveaway. Needless to say, all his range will be available for sale at very keen prices 

Needs to ideally be an evening as he stays on site through the week, and spends the weekend back home with the family. 

We thought maybe about 10 folk would be enough, anyone interested? I said I'd put a thread up to gauge interest, and let him know. 

Alan Mcc and Ethan have already put their names down, so we've got another 8 spaces. Anyone interested? His unit is near Inverurie. Stick your name below if you're interested


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

I could be interested depending on dates/times and most importantly weather haha


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome. Put me down and ill drag Kat along also


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great Cotter i was going to call Frank i have his mobile, i work some evenings but if get a wee bit or warning would be well up for this so put me down on the list Cotter


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm up for this as long as it's not a tuesday or a thursday.

Always willing to spend some cash with Frank!!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great 

Copy and add your name below guys

1. Alan Mcc
2. Ethan
3. Jen
4. Jen +1
5. Derek
6. Deeg
7. Djdan?
8.
9.
10.


Deeg, shouldn't be a problem making it a Monday or Wednesday, I can see what he says


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

cotter said:


> Great
> 
> Deeg, shouldn't be a problem making it a Monday or Wednesday, I can see what he says


I could probably re arrange plans anyway given enough time but just incase


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Id go. Put me down! And a weds better for me, but no big deal.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great

Copy and add your name below guys Hope you did not mind cotter added Doug to the list

1. Alan Mcc
2. Ethan
3. Jen
4. Jen +1
5. Derek
6. Deeg
7. Djdan?
8. Doug_M
9.
10.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, probably should ask, anyone want to offer their car to have lots of goodies demo'd on? I can't as mine is trialling stuff on it just now, as is the van. 

Start saving your pennies now, it really is like a kiddies sweety shop in there! :lol:


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

i would offer the tuscan as a demo


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

djdan said:


> i would offer the tuscan as a demo


Now that sounds good now let me look out my DA need some practice


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

As long as its under professional supervision and theres no danger of it getting knackered, the paints 600 quid a litre lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

djdan said:


> As long as its under professional supervision and theres no danger of it getting knackered, the paints 600 quid a litre lol


Only kidding with you


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Hahaa wondered what id let mysel in for a second lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

..I don't mind my car being demo'd on

:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll quite easily manage with a bit of notice. Be interested to see some other products


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Copy and add your name below guys 

1. Alan Mcc
2. Ethan
3. Jen
4. Jen +1
5. Derek
6. Deeg
7. Djdan?
8. Doug_M
9. Will G
10.


Dan, you're safe enough, there won't be machining AFAIK :lol: 

Looks like it's a go-er then :thumb: I'll speak to Frank over te next few days and see what he says. Wednesday seems to be best day for everyone - if we were to say towards the end of March, start of April, is that giving everyone enough notice? Lighter nights as well


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

I would love to go to this but stuck offshore until the 7th of march 

EDIT - Scratch that, just read the last post for a second time and realized it said the end of march. Yeah I'll put my name down 

1. Alan Mcc
2. Ethan
3. Jen
4. Jen +1
5. Derek
6. Deeg
7. Djdan?
8. Doug_M
9. Will G
10.B005TED-G


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I *might* have another run around, soon, I'd be more than willing to let the Aberdeen Detailing Massive get there hands on it in the name of research!


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll put my Bimmer on the line if needs be. I need to do a full machine polish on it anyway.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Didn't expect places to fill up so quick!

No more room, sorry anyone who wasn't quick enough!


----------



## Rotrax (Nov 8, 2011)

Have fun guys, that will teach me for not checking forum


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

bugger


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Cotter - i might be interested in a tornador if there's a deal on them on the day....if you could find out before drop me a PM.
Cheers


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't count yourselves out just yet. Fortunately I got my name on the list but due to the unpredictability of my job I still might not make it. I will give as much notice as possible though


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

The A4 hasn't had anything but water touch it in six months so its product free if you wanna use it for any purpose.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Cotter is it a car problem for numbers? Or can we carry members as passengers? Just a thought so people don't miss out and frank gets more sales


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

No harm in having a reserve list, just in case. 

Bero, he spoke about demo-ing the Tornador, so I'm sure there'll be deals to be had. There's always deals to be had with Frank :lol:

Jen, can't really up the numbers, it's nothing to do with number of cars, just how many bodies can be comfortably fitted in. I'm waiting to hear back from a few guys off forum, so there might be room for one or two more, but that would be it. Nothing to say that he might not do a second round if the first one is a success though  I'll see what he says when I get hold of him


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

No worries just a thought  if you drop my friend Kat we can sqeeze in another she says


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

I would be up for being put on a reserve list. I think it's also wise keeping the numbers down, based on the previous meetings feedback. Don't use the tvr and ? Think about a scrap wing or something to test on, especially for someone who has not used machines before.


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah i dont think i knew what i was getting myself in for, i assumed a car to get wax demoed on, nae amatuer machinists!


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Myself would be keen to learn a few things. and i would'nt mind my car as a demo?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

...derek was joking guys.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bero said:


> Cotter - i might be interested in a tornador if there's a deal on them on the day....if you could find out before drop me a PM.
> Cheers


Thats what im looking for a demo of as have a big industrial compressor not doing a lot, and if a great price on offer two sales may be on the cards then


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

am intreguied by this gadget too, i also have a big compressor, whats ther retail price?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

djdan said:


> am intreguied by this gadget too, i also have a big compressor, whats ther retail price?


Seen them in American sites, and the bay but will wait to see what Frank can do im sure if we get enough that is interested he will come up with a deal to temp us to give it a go if we like it, i don't think they set retail prices and not going to say what i think it's worth to me encase i'm to high:thumb:

Ps sorry about me nearly causing you to have a heart attack thinks i was going to test my DA on your immaculate TVR, would not dream of it


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Hahaha Derek, i knew you were kidding really  Yeah i had a quick squint for price, i take it you will need a super clean air line for that no lubricators etc


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

djdan said:


> Hahaha Derek, i knew you were kidding really  Yeah i had a quick squint for price, i take it you will need a super clean air line for that no lubricators etc


Yes that would be a good idea but i'm sure should be ok as i use the air to dry parts of the car and i have never had a big problem with this tested on paper cloth fist a few times, good filter would do the trick but would not be surprised if it has a small filter in it, very few use then on here it was said as so few have compressors, just would not want one to sit in my workshop in a box


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

well my lines would be useless as i have an in line lubricator for my air gun and grinders, a little y splitter and filter before the lubricator would do the trick tho,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

djdan said:


> well my lines would be useless as i have an in line lubricator for my air gun and grinders, a little y splitter and filter before the lubricator would do the trick tho,


I agree would be a good idea y piece and filter would sort it out fine, i hardly ever use my air tools now, but still there if needed


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry it's taken a few days, but I finally got a chance to call Frank today. Looks like it's going to be Wed 11 April, prob around 7.30. Stick it in your diaries! I'll speak to him nearer the time to sort out the finer details, and update here, but he's definitely gonna have a Tornador demo and said he'll have plenty in stock :thumb:

So start saving up guys!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds good to me... Better prepare the bank manager now!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Cotter got it in the works diary


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweet! Cars getting a spruce up the week before too


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Where's this reserve list?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

D2. said:


> Where's this reserve list?


Do I need to wipe your backside as well? :lol:

Start a list and stick your names down!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't Wait for this just hope am home lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

cotter said:


> Do I need to wipe your backside as well? :lol:
> 
> Start a list and stick your names down!


Ok

1. Alan Mcc
2. Ethan
3. Jen
4. Jen +1
5. Derek
6. Deeg
7. Djdan?
8. Doug_M
9. Will G
10.B005TED-G

Reserve 
1.Bero :devil:
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

Bero - Your lucky day i canna manage


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome I'll be home for this


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Unlikely for me big boy - I'm only just off that day, so that's a bit short for me timewise. Also might have to be getting ready for the big trip to the bright lights and my famous client 

Not a word now....


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

rossdook said:


> Unlikely for me big boy - I'm only just off that day, so that's a bit short for me timewise. Also might have to be getting ready for the big trip to the bright lights and my famous client
> 
> Not a word now....


So just swap your last shift, head down here en route, sorted!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

All depends on "Mr. Big" tbh - he's flying back from Jamaica tonight, so I'll get a better idea when he's back


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr. Big  what have YOU got planned? :lol:

Like to see my name at #1, where it should be.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Canna say lad 

Subject to dates etc working out, I've got myself a very high profile customer indeed - not a two bit celeb wannabe either thankyou. Just have to dot the i's and cross the t's and we're sorted. Pretty excited :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

rossdook said:


> Canna say lad
> 
> Subject to dates etc working out, I've got myself a very high profile customer indeed - not a two bit celeb wannabe either thankyou. Just have to dot the i's and cross the t's and we're sorted. Pretty excited :thumb:


But I told you, Mr Blobby is no longer considered high profile, he's a has been I'm afraid.....


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll tell him you reckon that - my money's on him! Monster


----------



## yoshi1989 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a tornador for sale of anyone is interested! I'm in a different lock up these days and no longer have access to a compressor. Not sure how much they are worth though! Offers?!?!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Right guys, spoke to Frank this morning, and it's definitely still on. Wednesday April 11, 7.30pm. I'll PM address details nearer the time, cause I can't remember his postcode just now!

List as it stands

1. Alan Mcc
2. Ethan
3. Jen
4. Jen +1
5. Derek
6. Deeg
7. Bero
8. Doug_M
9. Will G
10.B005TED-G

He'll definitely have a Tornador for demo, and the new range of polishes.

If anyone has any other requests for demos, or products that you'd specifically like to purchase, he's asking that you contact him on 07834 043300 before Monday, as he's putting an order in on Monday, and can ensure that he has what you're after.

If you can't make it, can you please post on here so we can update the list 

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Stuart - i've sourced a Tornador now 

Please let someone else have my space.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nae worries Brian. How you finding it?

Right, Ethan cant make it either now due to being offshore, so list as it stand is

1. Alan Mcc
2. Jen
3. Jen +1
4. Derek
5. Deeg
6. Doug_M
7. Will G
8. Boosted_G
9. 
10.

Couple of spaces left if anyone else fancies it? Copy the list and add your name if you're up for it. I'll forward address details nearer the time.

He'll definitely have a Tornador for demo, and the new range of polishes.

If anyone has any other requests for demos, or products that you'd specifically like to purchase, he's asking that you contact him on 07834 043300 before tomorrow, as he's putting an order in tomorrow, and can ensure that he has what you're after.

If you can't make it, can you please post on here so we can update the list


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

1. Alan Mcc
2. Jen
3. Jen +1
4. Derek
5. Deeg
6. Doug_M
7. Will G
8. Boosted_G
9. Ivor
10.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

cotter said:


> Nae worries Brian. How you finding it?


Sourced....but not yet acquired! Waiting for the chap to get back onshore. If it's any good you're welcome to have a shot.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry but I won't make it. Just got the dreaded phone call so I'll be offshore tomorrow

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?z3orgj


----------



## Rotrax (Nov 8, 2011)

Add me to the list


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

1. Alan Mcc
2. Jen
3. Jen +1
4. Derek
5. Deeg
6. Doug_M
7. Will G
8. Ivor
9. Rotrax
10.

One more space - anyone else up for it?

Am about to PM the names above with address details etc :thumb:


----------



## Jack678 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd be interested in going if theres still a space? I'd be coming along with Doug_M


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nae worries Jack, hop on board!


----------



## Jack678 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice one, count me in then!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say that it was good to meet up and put some faces to names last night, thanks to Stuart for organising this.

Look forward to any other meets in the future! :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah a big thank you to both Frank for having us and to Stuart for arranging it. Also a big thanks to Deeg for showing me how to get back to the main road last night..! 

Was nice meeting you all and sorry for being a tad late.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

As above really thanks to Frank for hosting it and putting on a bit of a spread and to Stuart for organising it.

Always good to put a face to a name also :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Cheers guys  Thanks to Frank for suggesting and hosting it. Was great to put faces to names, although I'm hopeless at remembering names! Will, sorry - what were you driving? That'll help me remember who you are, sorry, 

Frank said he's up for holding another one, anyone fancy it?


----------



## Rotrax (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the meet Frank well organised cotter 
Look forward to the next one.

Was good to meet you guys too.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

cotter said:


> Cheers guys  Thanks to Frank for suggesting and hosting it. Was great to put faces to names, although I'm hopeless at remembering names! Will, sorry - what were you driving? That'll help me remember who you are, sorry,
> 
> Frank said he's up for holding another one, anyone fancy it?


No problems I was in the black 5 series. frank used the tornador on my drivers mat.

I was pretty bad for names too, next time it's match face to car to profile on here

If he held one on a Saturday where we could see something start to finish then yeah but I think for me best waiting at least a couple of months


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

A Big thanks to Stuart for setting this up and glad nearly all turned up, Good to meet you all David ,Jen , will ,and a few others i met before , and a Big thanks to Frank top guy for going out of his way with the food and getting a compressor to Demo the Tornader, and also a great deal on the few things i bought, and would be well up for another meet if not tied up with work, thanks again Stuart well worth the trip up from the Broch.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd be more than willing to come to another meet and as said on the night I have a scrap bonnet available to try out some polishing on if required.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Where is Frank at now, has he got a unit as such, last time went to pick up some stuff it was all in a container in a yard


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GJM said:


> Where is Frank at now, has he got a unit as such, last time went to pick up some stuff it was all in a container in a yard


Yes got a cracking new unit:thumb:


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Id be up for it again sometime warmer ha. 

Franks got a unit beside his old containers.


----------

